# al servizio di



## Xilit

Devo tradurre questo slogan:

_*"*(elenco dei nostri prodotti e servizi)_* al servizio delle cartiere!"*

Il mio tentativo è:

*"*_(elenco dei nostri prodotti e servizi)_* at the service of the paper mills!"* 

ma mi sembra un po' maccheronico.

Mi potete aiutare, per favore?

Grazie.


----------



## fabry2811

Il dizionario dice _*in* the service of... _


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao, io pensavo a:

We offer paper mills our services


----------



## pattyfashiion

at the paper mills disposal...but wait for the confirmation...hope it helps...


----------



## Xilit

Thanks guys but I was wandering if there is an English idiom used in advertisement to express the same idea.


----------



## shanasval

Hello, could someone help me translate "Messo al servizio di"

The success of the brand is due to a know-how and experience *messe al servizio del cliente*

It means that the firm offers its clients experience and know-how....so maybe I could write offered to the client?

Please help me!!


----------



## Murphy

shanasval said:


> Hello, could someone help me translate "Messo al servizio di"
> 
> The success of the brand is due to our know-how and experience, *which we put at our clients' disposal.*


 Comunque, non mi piace molto  Ci puoi dare tutta la frase originale in italiano?


----------



## anglomania1

Hello, I'm doing a translation for a winery and there is the followng title:
La Cantina.
Architettura nel rispetto dell’ambiente *al servizio del* vino di qualità.

I'm not sure of the meaning here, I have seen "at the service of", but quite frankly, I don't like it here.

Does it mean something like simply "environmentally-friendly architecture dedicated to/for making quality wine".
Boh! 
Any ideas would be greatly appreciated, thanks,
Anglo


----------



## translation studies

Ciao Anglo,

mi sembra che la tua interpretazione sia giusta. Evidentemente la cantina è stata costruita appunto nel rispetto dell'ambiente e con la precisa funzione di "ospitare" il vino prodotto nella vigna. Non saprei come meglio esprimerlo in inglese. ma se ti consola anche l'espressione "al servizio di" nel testo originale non mi sembra delle più appropriate. I hope it helps!

TS


----------



## Benzene

Hi *anglomania1!*

Your Italian sentence is written badly since some words are understood.

My suggestion is as follows:

"echo friendly building designed for wine making, bottling and ageing of top-quality wines".

Bye,

Benzene


.


----------



## anglomania1

Benzene said:


> Hi *anglomania1!*
> 
> Your Italian sentence is written badly since some words are understood.
> 
> My suggestion is as follows:
> 
> "*eco* friendly building designed for wine making, bottling and ageing of top-quality wines".
> 
> Bye,
> 
> Benzene
> 
> 
> .


 
Hello, you've both made me feel much better!! I like "designed for" - I think that's exactly what I was looking for.

Thanks, 
Anglo

PS I made a small correction above.


----------



## AudreyH

Hi guys,

is there any way I can improve my translation?

"*Mi sono messo a servizio *della storia per raccontarla in modo realistico"

"I *put myself in the service of* the story to portray it realistically".

I am not sure about the bold part. Any suggestion from the natives? I hope the meaning of the sentence is clear: this is a film maker speaking.


----------



## Murphy

AudreyH said:


> I hope the meaning of the sentence is clear: this is a film maker speaking.


Not really, I'm afraid. Does "la storia" refer to the plot of the film or to history in general? In what way did he put himself in its service?

Can you give us any more information?


----------



## AudreyH

Sure.

This film director has a story that he wants to make a film about. The most important thing is the story, and he wants to be realistic about it.
In this sense he "puts himself in the service of" the story. The story is the main thing and he is just a vehicle for it to be told.

Hope it is a bit clearer now...


----------



## Murphy

Maybe you could say _"I'm working for the story, trying to tell it realistically"._

Or you could rephrase it along the lines of the explanation in your last post:
_I'm a vehicle for the story, so that it gets told realistically._

I don't find it easy to translate this into English as, as far as I know, we don't really have a single expression that can be used in all the different ways you can use "al servizio di".

Perhaps someone else will have a better suggestion.


----------



## Fuxia

Hi,

I've seen the other thread on this phrase, but none of the solutions quite work for me. Can anyone help me translate al servizio di in this context?

Italian:
Si può comprendere chiaramente le potenzialità applicative dei moderni sistemi d'illuminazione con gestione elettronica del segnale al servizio di apparecchi con sorgenti Led.

My attempt:
We can clearly understand the applicative potential of modern lighting systems with electronic management of the signal aimed at/intended for devices with Led sources ...OR... that electronically operate the signal used by devices with Led sources ??

I'm not sure I've understood at all and would be most grateful for any help.
Thanks


----------



## Benzene

Hi *Fuxia!*

My suggestion is as follows:

"we can clearly understand the application potentialities of the modern lighting systems through electronic control of the signal to drive the equipment with light sources based upon LED".

The acronym "LED" must be written in capital letters.

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## valeriatram

Ciao! Ho bisogno di un aiuto per la traduzione della frase che segue:
"il corporativismo fu ben più di una semplice costruzione retorica e ideologica *al servizio dei* regimi autoritari; nelle sue dinamiche culturalmente più evolute, esso fu infatti il tentativo di superare i modelli classici *di articolazione dei rapporti tra Stato e società*."
Ho provato così
corporatism was more than just a rhetorical and ideological theory *at authoritarian governments' disposal*; in its most advanced cultural trends, it constituted the effort of crossing the *classical models of the order between State and society*.
Che ne dite, funziona? considerate che oggi ho la febbre quindi potrei aver scritto cose non molto sensate ... chi mi dà una mano?
Grazie a chi troverà il tempo di aiutarmi!


----------



## sterrenzio

Se anziché "essere al servizio" scegliessi di tradurre "essere asservito a" qui troveresti spunti interessanti. Certo, "asservito" è più forte rispetto a "al servizio" ma solo tu disponi dell'intero contesto per poter giudicare...

Ciao


----------



## C1P8

Hi, on the other hand I would like to translate this title / slogan: "l'elettronica al tuo servizio", meanining that electronics allows many adjustment and customisation for my home comfort. Both "electronic in your service" "electronic at your disposal" do not sound good as in italian (OK, my ear perhaps is more accustomed to dialect tahn english...) Perhaps better: "electronic designed for your needs". Any other idea? Thank you


----------



## underhouse

C1P8 said:


> Hi, on the other hand I would like to translate this title / slogan: "l'elettronica al tuo servizio", meanining that electronics allows many adjustment and customisation for my home comfort. Both "electronic in your service" "electronic at your disposal" do not sound good as in italian (OK, my ear perhaps is more accustomed to dialect tahn english...) Perhaps better: "electronic designed for your needs". Any other idea? Thank you



Forse, "electronics built around you", ma non ho trovato riscontri su internet....


----------



## Benzene

Hi *C1P8!*

My suggestion is as follows:

"Electronic Wizardry at Your Service".

You have to remember that the noun "Elettronica" is translated with "Electronics".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## sterrenzio

*electronics tailored to your needs*?

però si perde il senso di servizio (fornito) spostando l'accento sulle esigenze (richieste)... ma forse è lo stesso


----------



## C1P8

Buongiorno e grazie delle risposte. Putroppo sono stato in ferie e mi son scordato di portarmi la password a casa.
Posso mettere "Electronics at your service" oppure giocare sul doppio significato di control (monitoraggio e pannello di controllo" e scrivere nel depliant "Warmth under your control". Grazie ancora.


----------



## nohemi75

Buongiorno a tutti,
mi chiedevo se potesse aiutarmi con la traduzione in inglese dell'espressione "al servizio di ....". Devo ammettere che la mia versione non mi convince...
Grazie di cuore a chiunque voglia rispondermi....


*******is an innovative company which offers its services to firms and professional people holding its supremacy in every technological fields.

(******* è una società di innovazione al servizio di aziende e privati che detiene primati in ogni area tecnologica).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Salve 

Hai letto qui?

al completo servizio di
al servizio di


----------



## nohemi75

Grazie dell'indicazione PaulfromItaly,
è il mio primo giorno in questo forum e sono ancora un pò inesperta....


----------



## joanvillafane

Nohemi, your phrase "holding its supremacy" doesn't sound good in English.
The meaning, I think, is something like:
An innovative company *on the leading edge in technology* serving businesses and individuals 
or
*with a record of leadership in technology*
etc.

I have a question about "detiene primati" - is the società or the services that are primati - I'm trying to understand why it's in the plural form.


----------



## pescara

Direi: an innovative company with leadership positions in all areas/sectors of technology, serving businesses and individuals.

Ciao.


----------



## nohemi75

joanvillafane said:


> Nohemi, your phrase "holding its supremacy" doesn't sound good in English.
> The meaning, I think, is something like:
> An innovative company *on the leading edge in technology* serving businesses and individuals
> or
> *with a record of leadership in technology*
> etc.
> 
> I have a question about "detiene primati" - is the società or the services that are primati - I'm trying to understand why it's in the plural form.



Joanvillafane, thank you very much for you help. The word "primati" refers to the company and it can be used also in its singular form.


----------



## nohemi75

Grazie davvero a tutti.....c'è moltissimo da imparare in questo forum....


----------



## london calling

joanvillafane said:


> I have a question about "detiene primati" - is the società or the services that are primati - I'm trying to understand why it's in the plural form.


Here it means "primacy" as in "records" (as you say) - the company is boasting its primacy, it's a leader in various fields, so it holds more than one "record".


----------



## joanvillafane

Got it now! Thanks, LC


----------



## fraska

ciao, devo tradurre la seguente frase:

"dal 1976 professionalità e competenza al servizio della moda"

si tratta dello slogan di una azienda di moda e tessili, più di questo contesto non potrei dare, seguendo però i vostri consigli e ispirata da sterrenzio ho provato a tradurre:

"our expertise tailored around fashion since 1976"

che ne pensate? è almeno corretto?


----------

